# Audi S5 detailed by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sat here chilling out after taking the dogs out for a walk in the snow and I remembered I still had a few cars in my photo bucket that I'd not yet posted up, anyway this car came in to us a while back now for an enhancement detail, here's how it went:

On arrival:
































































Starting things off in the usual manner/routine by cleaning the wheel, Imperial and a selection of brushes used:





































Then on to some of the grubbier areas like door jambs and panel gaps with Citrus power:
































































Then on to the good old two bucket wash with Lather shampoo:










Lower areas suffering from tar contamination were treated with our up coming product Oblitarate:










Re-rinsed and then on to further decontamination via clay:



















So dried off and in to the nice warm unit to get down to business, the paint on first inspection:




























Mike getting to work with Rejuvenate on the rotary:










To good effect:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Dusted down and the gaps attended to:























































Once clean and corrected we sealed the paint using tough coat, the first of 3 layers being put down:










Mercury for the 4 exhaust trims:










Tripple and Mint rims combo for the wheels & gloss for the tyres:



















A final wipe down with Finale:










The finished results:


















































































Thanks for taking the time to view our work, and if you have any comments or questions please feel free to post.

James


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever James.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Im loving the autofinesse products. Almost got the collection, on a few more left to get  great write up James. :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

just goes to show how good Rejuvenate is at remove defects, great pics


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Was there more refining after the correction, there were some holograms in those after pics.....

End result looks good in that light though.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks good,also spotted them.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice writeup 


What lenses are You using with Sony NEX 5 ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very nice in deed just love those audi wheels


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How long you must wait when layering Tough coat?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes it was refined to what you see in the finished shots with Rej on a finishing pad. Sadly no pics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work and pics James.

Looks stunning! When is Oblitarate out?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish on a stunning car .Looking forward to seeing the new products on sale :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very good result guys

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice James, how long do you recommend between coats of tough coat or do you just apply, remove & then go to the next coat ?

Cheers Baz


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Excellent job on superb car! 

I'm also interested to know how long to wait between coats of tough coat and also could you do 1 or 2 coats then a wax over the top? 
What pad/s did you use with rejuvenate?


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job and Lovely Car


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Superspec said:


> Was there more refining after the correction, there were some holograms in those after pics.....
> 
> End result looks good in that light though.


Yeah spoted that aswell didnt know if I should say anything :lol: Top job though buddy :thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Great car with great products, true power of Rejuvenate is showing!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice work. Rejuvenate does the trick on this hard paint rather nicely!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tough coat can be layered pretty much straight away, thats what we do with it :thumb:



kempe said:


> Yeah spoted that aswell didnt know if I should say anything :lol: Top job though buddy :thumb:


The rear Qt finished shots are finished, hence no holograms :thumb: The bonnet might have had a bit more work i don't fully remember back far enough to know for certain but im 99% sure it was Rejuvenate on a Megs polishing pad of cutting and then on a Megs finishing pad for refining (two hits) the first pics with the slight holograms where taken before it was finished down.

The pics of this car where just snaps as the work progressed.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another awesome black car nicely done men.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice james:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Does Rej cut or just fill?


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice nice nice. I need to get myself more of the AutoFinesse range - looks like it works wonders!


----------



## cupitt (May 14, 2011)

great work!


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Didn't realise there was that amount of cut with rejuvenate. Good to know!

Out of interest, do you remember if the alloys were 19's?


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

my neck hurts after all of of 45 degree angle photos.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work AF. :thumb:

Did you just rinse Oblitarate off with no wiping from a cloth James?


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

stunning results as usual. Would Rejuvinate be good via da too? Looking forward to Obliterate!!


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Rejuvenate is great via DA, I worked it with my Flex 3401VRG DA on my Audi A6. It came up great!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

SkyBuMp said:


> Rejuvenate is great via DA, I worked it with my Flex 3401VRG DA on my Audi A6. It came up great!


What pad did you use buddy?


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Black softbuff 2.0 of Meg's, finishing pad.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

SkyBuMp said:


> Rejuvenate is great via DA, I worked it with my Flex 3401VRG DA on my Audi A6. It came up great!


cheers mate


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

love this car !


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw this on as.net. Great work.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Lovely car & superb attention to detail. Great job!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:

What speeds do you recommend with rejuvenate by rotary?


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

the owner's gonna love u for posting his number plate all the over the web 

great work btw :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning work as usual James :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work lads, I know you favour the old style megs polishing pad, however have your tried any other polishing pads with rejuvenate?

Look forward to trying ObliTARate:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and the rejuvenate seems to be an cool option :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there looks stunning


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Make me want an S5 : (


----------



## craigthered (Mar 7, 2011)

Great job. I amy end up buying ALL the products listed


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work, I love the look of the S5.

First time I have seen Tough Coat applied with a three colour German style applicator. Is there any advantage of using one of them over say the standard yellow Megs ones?


----------

